# Some good scans



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

Some good scans from Winning Magazine on this blog site. Lots of Merckx content.

http://diabloscott.blogspot.com/2000_07_01_diabloscott_archive.html


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Nice scans! lots to read! thanks for posting


----------

